
CamelCamelCamel is down for a week, 3 failed hard drives and $45k - albertgoeswoof
https://camelcamelcamel.com/
======
feistypharit
I've found camelcamelcamel wasn't able to track a lot of items on Amazon. For
anyone looking for alternatives, keepa.com has been what I switched to over a
year ago.

~~~
rb808
I'm pretty sure Amazon and other retail sites hate page scrapers. That is why
there are all the tricks like see the price in the basket, instant rebates,
click to see price etc. I'm surprised that camel still manages to work after
all these years and that amazon hasn't cut them off already.

------
crooked-v
I feel like I'm missing something here. $4,600 per hard drive?

~~~
anonymousab
They've update with a picture of the replacements, vnand ssd 860 pros.

Even the 4TB variant appears to be around $1k pre-tax at most, though.

~~~
L1quid
We bought 14 of them, plus a RAID card.

